
How to fix JavaScript… maybe - dham
https://medium.com/@wob/how-to-fix-javascript-maybe-8857819bfa16#.36zkd86s6
======
zoffix222
> "Developers create new libraries because they hate other developers style
> choices."

Haha, that is _so_ me :)

I think you're onto something here: I see the same proliferation of libraries
that do almost the same thing in both Perl languages and Perl does chant the
mantra of 'there's more then one way to do it', which does result in vastly
different coding styles.

